# read or fish??? tob be or...



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

If the fishin' is stinkin' you can always relax and read... Taken at Rainy Lake MN/Canada...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEK It's a nakey Kindle! at a lake no less!


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome, nothing better than a little fishing, just don't drop the kindle when you have to reach for the net


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEK It's a nakey Kindle! at a lake no less!


At the very least, a ziploc storage bag, for Pete's sake!


----------



## infiniteTBR (Jan 3, 2010)

I love taking my kindle fishing! But.. I put mine in a ziplock bag


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

It makes me relax!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I use the Trendy bag when I'm fishing or sitting around the lake.  
I fish with my boyfriend.  I normally fish for about an hour, and then read while he fishes.  
LOVE to fish, and the Kindle is much easier to tote along than a book.  
deb


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

drenee said:


> I use the Trendy bag when I'm fishing or sitting around the lake.
> I fish with my boyfriend. I normally fish for about an hour, and then read while he fishes.
> LOVE to fish, and the Kindle is much easier to tote along than a book.
> deb


absolutely! I have gotten a Klear Kase since that picture was taken, but it's heading out with me tonight!  Muskie hunting and Crappie!


----------

